# Do you dream about your dogs at the rainbow bridge?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the right thread but OK.

I had a dream where my deceased (1 year ago) heart dog came into the room, wearing a blanket. It was so realistic. I told him,"But you are dead, right? And here you are." He was a sight and coursing hound and had been well muscled until old age set in. I petted his thigh muscles (like I always did when he was still with us). Then he turned around and marked the wall extremely high. Then he vanished into the after life or wherever he is.
I consider it a visit from one of the best dogs I have ever known (had him for 14 years) and left his mark for WD, the new male dog in the house. It was like his message to WD, "It's OK that you are here now, but remember that I pee higher than you."
Dreams like these are beautiful but though; it brings everything about losing them back. I will cherish it for a long time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I pray for a dream of Daisy. I still hear her paws in the hall at night and when Lucky and I are out playing fetch I sometimes swear she watching from her old post on the corner of our deck. I think your right it's them saying its ok to move on. I also think that Lucky who recently got into some garbage for the first time had his sis,Daisy whispering in his ear.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, alot


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I do as well...
Depending on the dream it can affect my whole day


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No, not after deceased but prior, a premonition. This happened to 3 of my cats. One of them very touching, our old Siamese had kidney issues, we knew he was dying. In the dream he talked to me and said, "Mommy I'm scared, mommy I'm cold, then I held him and he deflated. Then we got together one more time in the dream - we were sitting on the most beautiful, warm beach, watching the most beautiful sunset I'd ever seen.

What a nice gift you had in dream form.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I did dream of my gsd of 12 years and I thought I was awake and looked over and she was laying where she always slept at night, it seemed so real started talking to her and she faded away and then I must of really woke up but I felt a little less sad after this.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Not anymore. It used to either make or break my day when I did. Getting Scarlett, and her being so attached to me makes me less likely to have dreams about Paige, but I still miss her all the time. We have her pictures around our house and I do think back on how much we loved her. I know someday, we will see her again.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I will see or hear my very first dog, Sebastian, in dreams on a regular basis. Even if it's just a glance and he's gone, I still see him. It makes my day. My favorite dream happened right after he died. He was sitting on my bed and he was chewing a bone. He was young and healthy. He then jumped off my bed and started flying around my room before he barked and flew away.

There are things that Finn does that I swear that 'Bastian had to be goading him on...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I dream often of our dog that died when I was in 3rd grade. He spent alot of time outside, and never really wanted to be in the house. He was very gentle and kind. Other dogs my parents had that I spent more time with I don't dream of them...but do my dads hunting dog.


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I wish I could, I had to put down my friend Amigo a few weeks ago due to cancer. Totally unexpected, when I go to sleep I always hope that I dream of him and that he tells me he's happy. I miss him so much it hurts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When we had to put down our gsd Omy, I would hear her at night walking in the leaves next to our bedroom. She loved to sleep outside on nice nights and our bedroom wall in entirely glass with a screen slider so I could hear her curl up in a bed of leaves right outside. The sound woke me up even after she was gone. At first I had many dreams about her being alive and I would see her in an odd place and she would run to me and I would tell her that I thought she was dead but no, she was alive, just somewhere else. Now when I see her in the occasional dream she's happily playing with other dogs that I don't recognize. I still miss her desperately even though I adore Stosh


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Whenever I dream about any of my deceased pets, it always starts off as something awful and then the dream straightens itself out to where they are happy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

How I wish I could. I miss my 'heart' dog (gone now over 4 years) SO much. I keep hoping he'll come back and check in and tell me he is OK somehow. Love you, Ti dog.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't dream about my pets who are gone...I do something that is probably very silly, though. When I am looking for a new pet I always ask my beloved pets who have gone on to help me make a wise choice for both myself and the new pet. Because, really, who knows me better in terms of pets than my former dogs and cats? I especially ask my old cat Boo, who lived with me for 17 years and was terribly fond of, well, just about everyone, be they human, canine, or feline. Anyway, even if it is silly, I think it doesn't hurt anything and it is respectful of the relationship I had with pets who can't be with me anymore right now.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Muneraven said:


> When I am looking for a new pet I always ask my beloved pets who have gone on to help me make a wise choice for both myself and the new pet. Anyway, even if it is silly, I think it doesn't hurt anything and it is respectful of the relationship I had with pets who can't be with me anymore right now.


I do that too for the same reasons.


----------



## Ronin (Jun 6, 2002)

I wondered if anyone had dreams too. I have had a few. The day he died. He came and laid across me to say goodbye. Then we played ball. He came to check in on me. I still hope he'll come and visit my dreams. I haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I just lost my baby girl on Tuesday. She has visited me in my dreams almost every night since. The first night, she was laying in her usual spot on my bed, on her blanket...It was so real. I woke up in the middle of the night and even heard her heavy breathing that she used to do. 

A couple times, I have dreamt of her sleeping in her spot, and me glancing over my shoulder as I always did periodically throughout the night, she was laying there..

Oh I miss her so so much...I really hope she is here with me, watching over me aw:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> I just lost my baby girl on Tuesday. She has visited me in my dreams almost every night since. The first night, she was laying in her usual spot on my bed, on her blanket...It was so real. I woke up in the middle of the night and even heard her heavy breathing that she used to do.
> 
> A couple times, I have dreamt of her sleeping in her spot, and me glancing over my shoulder as I always did periodically throughout the night, she was laying there..
> 
> Oh I miss her so so much...I really hope she is here with me, watching over me aw:


I am so sorry you lost your dog. They don't lose their loyalty, that's for sure. It is devastating to lose them, have gone through that too often but they enrich your life and heart forever.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, I have, and still do.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

my cody passed on 9-8-12, and he hasn't appeared in my dreams. I wish he would, maybe he only comes when i'm deep asleep and dont remember. but the morning after he passed, i did have like a "sparkle" in my mind and the words "it"s ok" came to me. i was laying on my side and kind of like when he'd come up on along side of bed in the mornings.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

another thing that happened was that nite after cody passed, we had gone to bed and hooch started barking in the living room, i went out there and he was up in the chair by the back window looking out and barking. made me wonder if cody was out there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too wish I could have a dream about Daisy,our GSD girl.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I dream of my cat, who left on October 10th last year. In most dreams, I realize that she is dead... The first time, I was like "how can this be", but in all dreams after that I knew she was dead and coming to visit. It was all very lucid. In one of the last dreams she was in, months and months ago, she came up on my bed with a young kitten. I take it as her way of saying she'll be back someday. 

And I do believe they come back, or at least can. Maybe some of them wait, maybe some are too impatient. But it's some sort of comfort.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

We had to put our 12 year old Siberian Husky down 2 1/2 years ago. I wish I did dream about him because I miss him so much and still love him just as much as I did the day he left us. One memory that will never leave me is of a beautiful rainbow I saw the very next day while taking our GSD out for her walk. I took a picture of it and showed it to my husband who said that was our boy letting us know he's okay. I'm crying right now just typing this!


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

Muneraven said:


> I don't dream about my pets who are gone...I do something that is probably very silly, though. When I am looking for a new pet I always ask my beloved pets who have gone on to help me make a wise choice for both myself and the new pet. Because, really, who knows me better in terms of pets than my former dogs and cats? I especially ask my old cat Boo, who lived with me for 17 years and was terribly fond of, well, just about everyone, be they human, canine, or feline. Anyway, even if it is silly, I think it doesn't hurt anything and it is respectful of the relationship I had with pets who can't be with me anymore right now.


i do the same thing! i asked rocky, our gsd who passed in may, to help find our next dog. we have been patiently looking for a few months & today found one that we love. rocky is looking out for us. a few days after he died, my son, who rocky was attached to, was playing outside in the front yard when he saw rocky's reflection in the front door where he always was when my son played outside. about the same time, my daughter and i were sitting in the tv room and his ball that was sitting on the floor in the kitchen came flying at us out of nowhere! it was definately pushed - it flew at us & we both saw it. a minute later my son came running in from outside and said he saw rocky watching him from the front door.


----------

